# How to Make a 3x3x4 Extended



## CubeThing (Mar 31, 2009)

This is going to be a quick tutorial on how to make a 3x3x4 Extended Cube. Its a fairly easy mod. You will need:

2 Rubiks Cubes - One to mod and one to use pieces from

Superglue - to stick down and extend the pieces

Saw/Cutting Tools - to cut the tabs off the corners and to shape the edge

Sand Paper/ Abrasive Paper - to sand down the pieces 

Silicone - after you have completed the mod it will be a good idea to lube the cube

Extra Stickers - to sticker the extended layer

*Step 1 - Modding The Extended Pieces*

Take one of your two rubiks cubes ( best to take the one in worst condition, peeling stickers etc.) and take all the corners out. _(You will also need to remove and edge if you do not have another spare corner somewhere)_ 

Get you saw/cutting tool and cut the tabs of the corners off so the cubie is in a more cube like form. For the edge, take you tool and cut the excess off untill it is in a more cube like form. Once you have your modded pieces you can start to make your cube. 

*Step 2 - Preparing the cube to be extended*

Choose a face on the cube you will be extended to take the stickers off of. It would be a good idea to choose a face that is peeling. Remove the stickers and get your sand paper/ abrasive paper. Roughen up the surface so that when it comes to sticking on the pieces, they will glue better. Take your pieces ( 8 corners and 1 edge) and roughen up the side that will be glued down.

*Step 3 - Extended the cube*

First of all you will have to arrange the cubies so that the hole where the tab was cut off, is not visible from the outside. Once you have found this arrangement you are ready to glue the pieces on.

Take the super glue and squirt a pea size amount onto the surface where you are sticking the cubie. Align the cubie and press down hard. Repeat this proccess untill you have stuck all nine cubies on.

Leave to dry for around 10 minutes (this will vary depending on the glue you are using)

*Step 4 - Lubrication and Solving*

Once the cube is dry, make sure no super glue has got into the core or glue any parts together. If it has find the source of the problem and put an exacto knife or normal craft knife in between the pieces to break the glue seal.

Spin one layer of the cube so the extended pieces stick out. Sand them down if necessary and then spray a few squirts of silicone over them. This will make sure the extended pieces glide smoothly.

Now you will need to sticker your extended layer. If you don't have any spare stickers buy some from:

www.cubesmith.con
www.cubeforyou.com
www.cubefans.com

The cube solves like a normal 3x3 but the extended pieces make finger tricks harder and they confuse you when doing a solve.

Hope this helped, please tell me if i have made a mistake or confused you.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 31, 2009)

This goez in teh how to/ guides section.

Other than that well done, concise, etc.


----------



## CubeThing (Apr 1, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This goez in teh how to/ guides section.
> 
> Other than that well done, concise, etc.



Oops yes it should do XD


----------

